# Glastonbury on the TV



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Something to cheer us up this weekend. 

Who's watching what? 

It's on BBC4 this year as BBC3 is no longer a real TV channel. I wonder if they'll still keep all the red button functions?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I have no idea who is playing so probably not me....this of course has sod all to do with the wife watching her usual garbage :lol:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hope so! Saw muse at the hydro, incredible! Wouldn't mind watching them on the tele!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Muse are something else. 

James played first thing today. Hopefully that set will be on. Frightened Rabbit were on in the afternoon. 

Muzzer, ZZ Top are on tonight. :lol:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

muzzer said:


> I have no idea who is playing so probably not me....this of course has sod all to do with the wife watching her usual garbage :lol:


Just flicked through the telly guide. I didn't recognise the majority of the acts.
For eg:
The foals, baaba maal, mbongwana star, last shadow puppets, Philip glass's heroes symphony, Gregory porter, PJ Harvey.....
Dont have a clue who they are.
I recognised Ellie goulding and new order. Those could be good. 
Cue someone saying I can't believe you've not heard of bands x y z :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Muse are average

No decent acts coming up on bbc 4 

Annoying


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

turbosnoop said:


> Just flicked through the telly guide. I didn't recognise the majority of the acts.
> For eg:
> The foals, baaba maal, mbongwana star, last shadow puppets, Philip glass's heroes symphony, Gregory porter, PJ Harvey.....
> Dont have a clue who they are.
> ...


I can't believe you've not heard of bands x y z :lol:

Gonz.


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

The foals are smashing it out of the park. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> I can't believe you've not heard of bands x y z :lol:
> 
> Gonz.


I'm so uncool :wall::wall:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

C-Max said:


> The foals are smashing it out of the park.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously?

That dull I actually fell asleep watching


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Maybe it's just me but I struggle to watch live music purely on the sound quality the majority of time, while watching the visual atmosphere looks great, i'd just rather just listen to the radio/digital version :/ 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

Watching Muse on BBC4 at the moment.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

No red button then. 

I caught to end of James. They are always good, but Tim Booth's Micheal Stipe dancing is getting worse. 

Foals have a few good songs, a few do drag on. 

Muse are alright. Just a little slow tonight and TV never matches real life.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I'm a massive underworld fan, waiting on them coming on. Muse do nothing for me. I'd go so far as saying if they played my back garden, I'd close the blinds. Anyway, they'd upset the chickens.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> No red button then.
> 
> I caught to end of James. They are always good, but Tim Booth's Micheal Stipe dancing is getting worse.
> 
> ...


Ended up watching other stages, nothing seemed interesting though, Bastille were okish but they had too many new or unknown songs to light the place up.

And then they played Pompeii ...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Ended up watching other stages, nothing seemed interesting though, Bastille were okish but they had too many new or unknown songs to light the place up.
> 
> And then they played Pompeii ...


How are you watching the other stage? It that just online?


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Underworld always put on a good show. Worth watching after Muse


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> How are you watching the other stage? It that just online?


Bbc Iplayer has about 6 stages live


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Hopefully tomorrow night will be better. A few good bands, but most have been dire. 

The festival scene appears to have moved away from bands that play real music.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Kerr said:


> No red button then.
> 
> I caught to end of James. They are always good, but Tim Booth's Micheal Stipe dancing is getting worse.
> 
> ...


There was red button earlier in the night I think on the bbc2 coverage. Not sure about the bbc4 coverage though


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Madness are on in my lunch break, convenient


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Well I was enjoying watching the 1975 on bbc2, til they cut it off to put some utter ****e on


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

They're still on red button


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Watched a little today. Caught some of the Madness set. 

I'd never heard Tame Impala before. Doesn't sound like the biggest band to be so high up the lineup.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Are they trying to save money on the acts? Seems like lots of ****e on. Occasionally something good pops up. Anyone know a way I can watch the 1975 now they wouldn't be on live? I've searched on iPlayer and it doesn't show it


----------



## ActionTracked (Mar 15, 2016)

Always good to watch the madness, and really enjoyed the 1975.

Looks to be drying out down there :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

For the boxing and Glastonbury on. 

Adele is a lovely girl, but she's doing more talking than singing.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Kerr said:


> For the boxing and Glastonbury on.
> 
> Adele is a lovely girl, but she's doing more talking than singing.


Can take or leave her music but her patters amazing!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd rather leave her music and her talking


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Just watched james blake or flake? Jesus wept, that was appalling, no wonder people do drugs there!


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Deniance said:


> Just watched james blake or flake? Jesus wept, that was appalling, no wonder people do drugs there!


:lol:
Is it me or are this years acts awful bar a handful.
Cold play are on tomorrow. I will be watching that. That will be like a how-to for all the other acts.
Tried watching Glastonbury on the telly tonight.
Saw new order, as much stage presence, energy and charisma as a wet fart.
Also saw fat boy slim, with pound signs in his eyes as he danced and played one prerecorded record to another, what's the point?
At least, I don't think there's any kanye this year?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This is the year I feel really old. It's music I have no connection with.

I guess we all have to wait for the old bands to play in 90/00s festivals. We've got 80s festivals, but it's time for 90/00s bands now.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Watched madness today

Only thing worth watching tbh but they killed it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Watching some of the recorded sets now.

James. Class as always. 

Editors. One of my favourite bands that put on a great show.

Frightened Rabbit do it again.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

will have to catch up with editors, they're class. see them at camb junction, cracking gig. thought adele was good and james always get the crowd singing.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Muse all the way..far from average kimo, no taste some of you guys...thinking man's rock band..so so grounded Devon boys done well..Each to their own I guess...muse & Jeff Lynne what a fantastic weekend...but wouldn't go if it was free. More stick in the mud than stuck in the mud...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

warren said:


> Muse all the way..far from average kimo, no taste some of you guys...thinking man's rock band..so so grounded Devon boys done well..Each to their own I guess...muse & Jeff Lynne what a fantastic weekend...but wouldn't go if it was free. More stick in the mud than stuck in the mud...


He's got far too many effects on his voice, puts me off

I like the rest of the band and the music but Matt can do one


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Jeff Lynne was superb.
I do like Ellie Goulding and thought she was amazing, what a voice!
Coldplay star performance.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Matt can do one:lol:....oh matt do one.:lol:


----------

